# Target vs hunting slingshots ?



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi all !!
I am sorry if its a no brainer question but I am still new in slingshhoting and eager to know all about them. My question is , Is there any other differents between target and hunting slingshots then the lighter band setup for target?
Thanks


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I think Tex said that a target-catty should have a big fork.

Good examples for target slingshots are the starships and a good example for a hunting sling is the fishhunter!

You can compare them and than you can see what the differents are.

Friedrich


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that you might have missed my point. My Nova Star was designed for power and hunting, not target. It has the power of butterfly style shooting with better accuracy and band life. It is a deadly hunting slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Bands strong enough to sufficiently incapacitate your game is really the only standard for hunting slingshots. Styles and designs vary as widely as you can imagine.

For target shooting, I use something with nice light bands, that's it. I have my Fish Hunter setup with Tex's target band setup and it's a blast. My Hawk can swap out band sets so that is handy in a slingshot as well. Changing from target to hunting model quickly.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

couldnt have said it better but any band can be used for hunting it all depends on personal skill .


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh..yes but i think such a huge slingshot is not very handy.You are right but i have to say that hunting and target shooting are not

completely different games!

Friedrich


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

As I have said before that so called "Huge Slingshot" is just 2 feet long. That is much shorter than any bow that I have seen that people hunt with all the time. It is not heavy and weighs about the same as a Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro (without stabilizer). It is designed for shooting game on the ground with a 7/16 inch lead shot and flat trajectory. As fast as it is with the 7/16 ball (about 275FPS or 21.5 FPE), it has a very good band life. That is because it has no front fork to bang against therefore bruising the rubber. They do rub on the front arms a little and I don’t know how to eliminate that. It is capable of more energy with a larger ball and will also except heaver bands, but why would you want more power for small game. -- Tex


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I think for target shooting, the lightest band set that still shoots straight enough to be precise is best. A light draw usually enhances the accuracy.

For hunting, I would always choose stronger bands, as the bullet needs to have serious impact. Punching a whole into cardboard is just a different issue.

The slingshot frame is not so important, as long as it is strong enough for decent bands. A slingshot that works for target shooting always works for hunting, too.

Of course hunting and poaching are different... for poaching, you may wanna use a conceilable slingshot, and also you may want to use one that you can throw away without too much regret.

Jörg


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok Tex you convinced me









Why should i throw my sling away?

Friedrich


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A person can't have too many slingshots, so just add afew more.














Tex


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice. There are some good points made here . Nova star looks great I would love to have 1 like that . Nice one Tex


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes thats right. I work on my collection!

Friedrich


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

And Brooklyn: Look for the sale/trade corner. I think there is a nice starship for sale!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Frodo said:


> And Brooklyn: Look for the sale/trade corner. I think there is a nice starship for sale!


Hmmmmmm

I practice in a park in London and I am having trouble to find a quit place there to shoot ,If somebody sees me with that think they would definitely call the cops on me lol..
Anyway sure I would want of those


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually, there can be some minor differences in the design of target and hunting slingshot: A target shooter who exclusively shoots one distance can attach a simple sight that points on the bullseye. A hunter with his varable shooting distances will either use a different type of sight or (most common) use the slingshots frame and his instincts to aim the target.

Second difference is that a target shooter can use a large slingshot with very heavy and cumbersome stabilizers, while a hunter needs a slingshot with better portability. A look at tournament photos, however, shows that the large majority of target shooters use slingshots that could as well be used for hunting with slightly stronger bands. The slingshot in my avatar picture was strictly made with target shooting & tournaments in mind, but it is a very mundane board-cut classic fork.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

A related history question, I know that the early Wham O Sportsman was marketed as a hunting weapon but wasn't it also the primary target weapon of the early NSA ?


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

The WhamO was advertised by the NSA, but not as a dedicated target slingshot. I'd say that the Wham-O was pretty much what a simple breakbarrel-airgun is in the airgun world. However, slingshooting depends a lot on the shooter and not that much on the slingshot, so it is possible to bring a Wham-O to a tournament and win with it!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sure there are guys out there who coud dominate a tournament with nothing but a forked stick with the most basic bands. The most high technology equipment will not compensate for a lack of skill in the long run.

But everybody knew that.

The advantage of target shooting with your hunter is going to be familiarity. If you want to make it more hunting-like, then pace about a bit between shots, try crouching shots or whatever. Maybe slingshot horse. (HORSE is that game where you have a couple guys competing trying to make different basketball shots.)

Also maybe if you practice with heavy band hunting rig, at least some of the time, then when you pick up the light band target shooter, it'll be easier. Build stamina and all that.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I only use one slingshot and one type of tubing and the same ammo that is the dankung using *1745 tubing & 9.5mm steel,I shoot at the one p peice which is about the size of your thumbnail as my targets from 33 48 feet.I found shooting at large targets like tin cans did not improve my skills,I find the smaller the better And hit them regularily. I can also take game from a distance,I dont feel any need to change from one sling to another or change the bands I just practice alot.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Definitely - staying with one slingshot all the time will helpd you a lot more than all types of technology can.

Only problem is - what do you do with 30 nice slingshots around? Oh, the temptations of life...


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmm you could sell them and make some money out of your hobby ££££ or $$$$.I know money isn't everything but just a thought,the one in your picture looks very appealing.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

It looks appealing from afar, my craftmanship is well below standard








But my next project will look better!

I'm off to the attic.


----------

